# Color Distortion on TV



## Sticks1508 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 32" Philips TV that's not HD but is about 10 yrs old. Recently, the colors got distorted and manually changing the settings such as color and tint does not help. Is this a sign that the color tube is going?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the distortion over the entire screen or just some parts? It may just need to be degaussed with most any TV shop should be able to do at little to no cost.


----------



## Sticks1508 (Apr 11, 2010)

The color is distorted only with skin tones of the people on the TV channel.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check the saturation settings.


----------

